# Day After Thanksgiving Buck



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

Day after Thanksgiving morning a friend and I went deer hunting. We got into the woods at 6am. We sat for awhile til the sun was giving out enough light to see. My friend calls me on my cell phone since I keep it on vibrate while I hunt. So my friend says walk over to my tree stand and go 40 yards back of it. I said to him WTH... is your problem I'm trying to hunt not walk around LMAO!!! Well when the sun came up my friend look over and saw a huge buck laying near a tree. The buck have been dead for about 2 to 3 days. I'm not sure a another hunter shot at it and was a no good kill shot and lost the blood trail or it was hit by a car and just layed there. I know one thing the coyotes got to it tho. I hate to see that and if it was shot at and whoever couldn't find it was sure a waste of having meat in the freezer and having a awesome deer mount. So we called the game warden and had to call the local sheriff to do paper work and doing everything legal to claim the deer to have the rack. When I saw the rack I was like WOW!!! that was awesome. I just wish I had a chance to have the opportunity to be seating in my blind and tag that good old boy. At least it was still good to take some pictures before it went to waste. It's fun to walk in the woods to find some sheds after they drop there racks but not kool to find like this but you just don't come by a rack this big and turn it down. It was a 15point buck.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah that is hard to take. Did you get to keep the rack? If so, then that's not so bad...atleast you got the rack. It's still difficult see something like that. Better hope you got to leave his seed in some Does during the rut. That way the genetics will still be in the woods.


----------



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

Yup buddy kept it. Here's a picture of it.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Did you find any entrace or exit holes or was it to far gone. It looks prety gray maybe it died of old age.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Yeah...that's too bad. That will make for a great european mount.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

street guy said:


> Did you find any entrace or exit holes or was it to far gone. It looks prety gray maybe it died of old age.


I agree, thats one old freakin deer. It would be ashamed to find out he met his demise from a poor laid shot or a car. Would be nice if he just flat ran himself out during rut. Nice animal, very old, and probably a very good past contributer to the gene pool in your local herd.


----------



## NascarJunky (May 27, 2007)

He was pretty well ate out from the gut to the back-end. That's what I thought he looked pretty dam old looking. My buddy is already doing a european mount.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Got too agree a very nice buck ..even a drop tine...and from the looks of that face he was getting up there....At least someone can enjoy looking at that rack....It surly would have been dined on by the mice and squirrels....Enjoy....C.L.....


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Very nice buck! Lots of character and a drop tine! Too bad somebody didn't get to harvest him. Hopefully he wasn't poached.


----------

